# The Women of Pinarello



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The women of Pinarello:


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*If they had went with Giant,....*

they could also afford shoes.

TF


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> they could also afford shoes.
> 
> TF


LOL!!


----------

